# RC COLA ROYAL CROWN 3 OLD SODA BOTTLES



## nurdreams68 (Aug 5, 2006)

4 SALE! 3 OLD SODA BOTTLES THEY ARE 1) 1/2 QUART FULL OF RC ROYAL CROWN COLA  CENTER PICTURE IS EMPTY OLD RC ROYAL CROWN COLA BOTTLE BUT LABEL IN GREAT CONDITION! AND  3RD PICTURE IS A FULL BOTTLE OF 16 OZ RC ROYAL CROWN COLA RC.
 MAKE OFFER PLEASE BE REASONABLE ! EMAIL ANY QUESTIONS TO NURDREAMS68@AOL.COM  ALSO I HAVE COKE / PEPSI / AND MT DEW OLDER BOTTLES.


----------

